# II and Weeks/Points



## truth1ness (Nov 26, 2014)

In the TUG timeshare map there is an option for II, II and Weeks, and II and Points. I'm confused about what these mean. It seems like II should be a subset of the latter two but some appear in II but not the other two.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 26, 2014)

Which map?  Weeks and points usually refers to RCI.


----------



## truth1ness (Nov 26, 2014)

This map: http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html

If Weeks and Points refer to RCI options then it seems like "II and Weeks" should give the same exact results as selecting both "II" and "RCI Weeks" but it does not.


----------



## snippet (Nov 29, 2014)

truth1ness said:


> This map: http://tug2.com/tsmaps/TimeshareMaps.html
> 
> If Weeks and Points refer to RCI options then it seems like "II and Weeks" should give the same exact results as selecting both "II" and "RCI Weeks" but it does not.


RCI has two different types of accounts, Weeks and Points.  I'm not sure if that is the same as the options you are speaking of.

This is what the pins in the maps do:
RCI weeks (red pin): timeshares that are ONLY part of the RCI weeks program
II & weeks (orange pin): timeshares that are part of the RCI weeks program & also part of the II program
RCI points (blue pin): timeshares that are ONLY part of the RCI points program
II & points (green pin): timeshares that are part of the RCI points program & also part of the II program
II (yellow pin): timeshares that are ONLY part of the II program

So if you have an RCI weeks account, you would select both the red and orange pins to see what timeshares your RCI account has access to.  If you have an II account, select the orange, yellow and green pins.

I created this little diagram to show you:





hmm, that link didn't show well, but if you click it, it appears.


----------

